# Crate



## Adelle25 (Sep 4, 2011)

Hello 

I have been training my dog for the crate and he HATES it during the day but is happy to go in it at night. 

I work all day, so i take him for a walk in the morning and at night (he is only 12 weeks so 15mins morning and night) we also have a big garden which he runs about in. 
My next door neighbour lets him out twice a day for me and gives him the run around.
He has loads of toys and kongs and has managed to get out the crate a couple of times (but i think this is due to the crate not being shut properly) 

Is him not enjoying it normal and something he will get use to?, i always try and make it a fun place and many times end up getting in with him and playing with him in there (its a very big crate) 

2/3 days during the week he has someone here all day with him, do you think it could be that it isnt routined?

My kitchen is being done and as soon as that is done he can rome around it but for the next month he will be in his crate during the day. 

Look forward to your advice 

Thanks 

Adelle


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

Try giving him extra good treats in the crate. Frozen soft food in a kong is the best! He will learn. Just young so give him time.


----------



## hollyandnick (Apr 28, 2011)

We have a similar problem. It took lots of patience. Lucy is now 5 months old. I have a weird schedule, as I teach pilates and have clients at different times each day. So each day is different. We just kept working through it. We give Lucy frozen kongs and she only gets them in there. She runs to her kennel when she sees me bring them out. She goes in throughout the day to lie down or chew a bone. We had her up to about 3-3.5 hours without freaking out. Since, being on vacation she has regressed some and we are working on it again. However, we still have problems in the evening. She wants at least one of us around. Which I know is frustrating for my husband as he is with her early mornings, works all day and cannot even go ride his bike in the evening because she freaks and I am teaching. This is something we continue to work on. Going out to dinner is not something we can do anymore, but hope to someday again.


----------



## Adelle25 (Sep 4, 2011)

Hello 

What is the frozen food you put in the kongs, ive got one i put treats in which he loves. 

Copper is fine getting in his crate at night and is happy, but when he isnt tired during the day he just barks when you put him in there, but i do try and tier him out before i leave for work. 

I sounds like your puppy might have separation anxiety, there are loads of tips on how to over come this. One thing i do do with Copper is i "ignore" him for about 5 minutes when i get in until he has calmed down and then i approach him. When i do great him i am calm and i dont show him i have missed him. 

Let me know how your getting on 

A


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

Adelle25 said:


> Hello
> 
> What is the frozen food you put in the kongs, ive got one i put treats in which he loves.
> 
> ...


We used to take a treat or two and mix it in peanut butter and place a table spoon of that in the Kong and freeze it over night.


----------



## KonasPop (Aug 9, 2011)

Have had similar issues, but with consistency it did get better. Up until about 7-8 months old, it was hard. Night time always a breeze - she loves her kennel to curl up in and will go in when tired during the day just to rest. I work from home so she never is in during the day - this makes weekends or days off hard becuase it's opposite of what she's used to. We used frozen kongs as others have posted with pb and kibble all mixed and frozen. We do have to plan accordingly to make sure she is tired enough to go in or that we give a treat that will last a very long time. 

Various opinions on this, but I'm lucky to live next to midwest - great for beef processing. We use askthemeatman.com for smoked bones / all natural - just check out his site for dog bones. They are life savers - she cant barrel through it like other treats and they can last about 2 hours a sitting. They don't splinter and can last about 4 months. 

Second option for us was day care of course which allowed us to go out to dinner again 
After day care I would say she goes down about 6-7pm and sleeps til 8-9am. 

Just stick with it and it will get better, but it might take a few months...


----------



## Adelle25 (Sep 4, 2011)

Thank you. 

I will try the froxen food ideas and i do have a bone which never splitters he has and loves. 

I try to make sure he is tried before i put him in before work but as we all know v pups are full of it. He is getting so big so fast i cant believe it. 

A


----------



## eeyoresfriend (Apr 28, 2011)

Hi Adellla
My V is just 8 months old - she will NOT go into her crate out of her own choosing, no matter how tired she is unless it's actually time for bed, and then, no problem.

I put her in her crate when I go to work and I will give her a kong with a couple of slices of ham and dog biscuits stuffed in it. I'm going to try the frozen peanut butter now though!

When we first got her she would stir her crate up during the day, knock her water over and her bedding would be upside down and inside out, gradually she's realised we always come home - or someone comes to walk her - and she has settled during her crate time. When you put him in his crate, give him his treats and tell him 'won't be long' or 'back soon' and make a fuss of him when you get back. He will learn to settle.


----------

